# Don't you just hate it when. . . . . .



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You're in the middle of the project, you sneak out to the shop for a quick half hour or so after dinner expecting to get something done and instead something gets broken. While the focused person might cobble something up quickly so as to be able to actually get something done on the project, I just couldn't help myself. I've got an end grain cutting board due by Friday morning for a wedding this weekend and while I thought I could quickly run out to the shop and glue up the milled boards for planing and cross cutting tomorrow, I didn't happen. Took the fence off my Unisaw to move some stuff around and try to clean up a little and it fell on the floor. At first I was terrified something might have gotten really messed up. Luckily I only broke the plastic handle that locks the fence down. Being the hoarder that I am I was certain I had something that would do for the time being in my cache of misc. hardware. As I took the handle off I couldn't help notice how easily something could be turned to replace the plastic handle with something a woodworker might be a little more proud of. Much like the turned wooden knobs that fixed base Bosch routers used to come with. Two + hours later and the finish is drying. Got absolutely nothing done on the cutting board. I hate it when a project interrupts another project.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Any project you want to do requires you to complete 6 other projects first.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, every project seems to have several other projects "built in". It is actually pretty normal for me, it doesn't bother me any more. I try not to commit to hard deadlines if I can help it.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Haven't really committed per se, giving cash is certainly easier (plan B), but more expensive too. Besides I was told the couple really like the last one I made and would love one of their own.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Hate it ??? That's the only way I ever get anything done. But then that leads to the definition of 'done'.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

It is done when I am done working on it. End of story.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Hate it ??? That s the only way I ever get anything done.
> 
> - johnhutchinson


Me too. As long as i have time to do the projects at my leisure, I welcome the opportunity to get these side projects done.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I know it's off topic, but does *mudflap4869* imply that there are 4868 other mudflaps on LumberJocks?


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

I have gone thru exactly that more times than I can count.
Read this thread. Get to John's question. Think, maybe those 4868 mudflaps are on 2434 vehicles owned by most of us LJs. Question whether it would be smart to put mudflaps on my '87 Olds Cutlass Ciera. Recall the carloads of muddy cars I've seen in North Dakota. Then wonder if they actually like going mudboggin'. Now, I ask, any NDers here wanna confirm that?
OK, back on topic.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> I hate it when a project interrupts another project.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Me too! That is why nothing is ever finished ;-) Lots of stuff in progress!


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

> I hate it when a project interrupts another project.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ...


Ha, story of my life!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Can anyone explain why a band saw blade will only break in the middle of a cut. They never break at the start or the finish of the cut but always in the middle? Is this part of the postulate that says the tool you just cursed and threw across the shop, is always the very next tool you need. I believe also that a person can only have screws too long or too short but never the size you need. When I have to send the wife to Home Depot for anything, she always gets a kid to help her who is on his first day of work. Then starts the dialog between me in the shop and her in Home Depot with an idiot helping her. And the call is to my cell phone in my pocket and my hands are covered in glue. And why does the piece you just glued fall on the floor with the glue side down….it looks just like the toast with the jelly that you dropped earlier. And if Jesus H. Christ was a carpenter too, who's name did he call when he hit his thumb with a hammer? Life is a puzzlement.

Or is it me?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Some guy named Murphy dictated when band saw blades are supposed to break. I finished and polished (satin) the fence lock down handle with a few coats of rattle can lacquer and some worn out 400 grit paper. Turned out better than I thought it would for an impromptu utility project that required milling, drilling, couterboring, roughing, finish turning, sanding, finishing and polishing.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Murphy is always in the background ready to take advantage of any opportunity that arises.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Born in 1948 entered the Army in 1969 too many mudflaps on yahoo, ergo the tag.
Do you work at looking like Foster Brooks or is it natural? LOL!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Both Murphy and I are optomists, but I may start to finish something manana, I have to mow the lawn and the
leaves today, after I put the hoses away for winter and sweep out the shop and get rid of the chainsaw noodles
from the bear carving that I never finished. At least the sun is shining.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It's a sad fact that I usually have half a dozen projects in progress at any one time. I really need to get my woodworking ADD under control and work on one thing at a time. My personal record is 8 years building one foot stool. Sometimes I rough cut the lumber for a project then forget what I was building. The Mad Cow is setting in.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

ROTFL about the Foster (hic) Brooks remark…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh yea! It takes me forever to even get to the shop. After eating breakfast, I intend to head out to the shop, which I do….........................after lunch…. LOL


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, I did it again! Nothing messed up with the fence but the handle has to be remade. I really need a dedicated shelf or something just for the fence when it's removed. One more project to finish before finishing the other projects!


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Sweep out the shop???? It is going to get saw dust again tomorrow. Keep all the doors open and let the wind do it! LOL


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

> Can anyone explain why a band saw blade will only break in the middle of a cut. They never break at the start or the finish of the cut but always in the middle?
> - OldWrangler


I mean, technically the blade always breaks at the end of the cut because once the blade breaks, the cutting stops 

Same with searching for things. Everything you will ever find is ALWAYS in the "last place you looked" because … why would you keep looking once you find it?!?


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

How much you selling those fence handles for?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm too linear in my thinking process. Gotta get one job before another,
Drives me nuts when I'm interrupted.
Oh well…....
Bill


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> How much you selling those fence handles for?
> 
> - DirtyMike


Never thought about selling one, actually I was pretty PO'd at myself for letting it happen again. One the plus side it's something that I can make myself and with relatively little down time vs. if I had bent the fence or broken the metal handle base. For those reasons I probably won't make the replacement any differently as it's more or less sacrificial while protecting the pricer bits. Planning for a dedicated safe place to put the fence while removed has commenced.


----------

